

Apple Tablet Shipping in March - andrewpbrett
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/01/04/wsj-apple-tablet-shipping-in-march/

======
sebastian
$1000 is a little too much for a tablet/net book/web surfing device.

I would be willing to pay up to $500 for an Apple tablet and up to $300 for a
tablet developed by any other company.

